# Dosing Error or not ?



## nigel bentley (25 May 2020)

After 4  months set up of my planted tank.,i believe I have made a fundamental mistake.

I have been dosing Macro and Micronutrients every day rate than alternative.The Jbl instructions do not suggest I alternate.Plants are growing  quite well apart from a little algae. 

Parameters are currently ph 8 in morning, ph7 when lights on. I'm introducing co2 31/2 hours before lights on. End of light period ph is around 6.9.
 Ammonia 0
 Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10 ppm

I do  a 30% water change every Sunday. I have 2 external Eheim filters that I clean every 4 months (not at the same time obviously) 

Question is do I keep with my current regime or try alternating. 

Thanks in advance 
Nigel


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 May 2020)

Would be inclined to say if it ain’t broke, there’s nothing to fix.

However... Depends if you want to play and see what happens really.


----------



## hypnogogia (25 May 2020)

I’d suggest bigger water changes, at least 50% weekly.


----------



## nigel bentley (26 May 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Would be inclined to say if it ain’t broke, there’s nothing to fix.
> 
> However... Depends if you want to play and see what happens really.


Thanks Geoffrey, think I will try the new regime for a couple of months just to experiment


----------



## nigel bentley (26 May 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> I’d suggest bigger water changes, at least 50% weekly.


Thanks for your response. I hadn't really considered increasing water change. Think this maybe a good idea as I would like to try and decrease starting pH of 8. My tap water is ph7 neutral as to be expected. Cheers mate


----------



## Zeus. (26 May 2020)

The other thing worth a look at IMO, is your local water report, Just google your supplier, enter your postcode and post the report with full details 

My tapwater has 20-30ppm NO3 in it, knowing that I can adjust the NO3 I add to my tank, I even adjusted the macro and micro days to allow for my tapwater adding  10-15ppm NO3 with a 50% WC


----------



## nigel bentley (26 May 2020)

Zeus. said:


> The other thing worth a look at IMO, is your local water report, Just google your supplier, enter your postcode and post the report with full details
> 
> My tapwater has 20-30ppm NO3 in it, knowing that I can adjust the NO3 I add to my tank, I even adjusted the macro and micro days to allow for my tapwater adding  10-15ppm NO3 with a 50% WC



Hi Zeus,

I have attached my local water report, although I admit it's a little to much for my small head to take in.  I also tested the nitrate out of my tap this morning and I would say its slightly higher than that in my tank.

Started to alternate  micro and macros. The Macro I am currently using is JbL NPK which consists of nitrate, phosporous and potassium.  I do have a small quantity of fish which I believe help produce nitrate.

These are 3 x tiger barbs, 3 x leopard danios, 12 x cardinal tetras, 1 pearl gourami and 5 nerite snails. I may add a few small cory fish..

One thing I have learnt from various replies, the 30% water I have always changed isn't enough.  I guess previously when i get just kept fish and didn't add any nutrients it may have sufficed.

As always, thanks for your kind help.

Nigel


----------



## Zeus. (26 May 2020)

nigel bentley said:


> although I admit it's a little to much for my small head to take in



NP happy to help 



nigel bentley said:


> The Macro I am currently using is JbL NPK



Dont have that added on Fert calculator - will get it added 

So 30% WC adds







50% WC adds





So with a 50% WC youwill dosed 12ppm NO3 , hence I no longer dose Macros after WC, I dose Micros then Macros rinse repeat dosing Micros 4 days a week 75ml and Macros 3 days a week 100ml. Even tallored the NO3 I add to macro mix so I account for the NO3 in tap water, if plants start to look NO3 defeicent I will add a bitmore NO3 to mix


----------



## dw1305 (26 May 2020)

Hi all, 





nigel bentley said:


> Plants are growing quite well apart from a little algae.





Geoffrey Rea said:


> Would be inclined to say if it ain’t broke, there’s nothing to fix.


Same for me, the important bit is the "_plants are  growing well"._

cheers Darrel


----------



## nigel bentley (26 May 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Same for me, the important bit is the "_plants are  growing well"._
> 
> cheers Darrel


Thanks Darrel


----------



## nigel bentley (26 May 2020)

Zeus. said:


> NP happy to help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Zeus, 
So if I do a water change on a Sunday then dose Micro, then Macro Monday, micro Tuesday,. Macro Wednesday etc, this is the way to do it? 
P. S My water seems nearly as hard as my mother in law
Thanks again 
Nigel


----------



## Zeus. (26 May 2020)

nigel bentley said:


> So if I do a water change on a Sunday then dose Micro, then Macro Monday, micro Tuesday,. Macro Wednesday etc, this is the way to do it?



Well thats what I have been doing for last few months, even started dry dosing some extra Mg an K after water change to see if having  a Ca, Mg, K ratio closer to the 4:1:0.5 ratios helps. My tapwater has 142mg Ca and 5.5mg Mg!!


----------



## nigel bentley (26 May 2020)

Thanks for all your help Zeus, I do get a little stuck but this has helped me tremendously. 

Regards 
Nigel


----------



## Zeus. (26 May 2020)

nigel bentley said:


> Thanks for all your help Zeus, I do get a little stuck but this has helped me tremendously.
> 
> Regards
> Nigel



Thanks your welcome 

If you would like the dry salts mass to add after WC to give it a 'Pseudo Seachem Equilibrium' dose, just post your tank size and I'll run it though my Fert Calculator for you. You already have the salts to do it in your APFUK starter kit


----------



## nigel bentley (26 May 2020)

To be honest, I haven't yet purchased from Apfuk, I have been buying the Jbl micro and macro. 

I realise the cost implications and it is something I will look into seriously once I have more experience. 

I had a look on their website and it seems to explain what to and how much to mix, so eventually I will go down this route.

Thanks again Zeus


----------



## Zeus. (26 May 2020)

nigel bentley said:


> I realise the cost implications and it is something I will look into seriously once I have more experience.



Makes sense as making your own can be tricky at first, by which time the next fert calculator will be out and doing a JBL clone Mix should be dead easy


----------



## nigel bentley (26 May 2020)

Had another look and they sell a starter kit which I think I shall buy. 
 Really a win win situation. Cheaper, more fun and having watched their video, it's so much clearer than Jbl instructions. 

I will probably start with their recipe rather than try to replicate Jbl. I probably have a months worth of Jbl. Would I be wrong in just finishing Jbl then starting Apfuk following day onwards? 

 Thanks
Nigel


----------



## hypnogogia (26 May 2020)

I think you’d be fine @nigel bentley, perhaps do a water change before you start on the new ferts.


----------



## nigel bentley (26 May 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> I think you’d be fine @nigel bentley, perhaps do a water change before you start on the new ferts.


Thats a good idea, cheers. 👍


----------

